# Its time to unleash the fury that is bigfoot



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Its time. I have my target and its time to take it out. This is my largest bomb to date and I'm almost tempted to go ahead and tell you whats in it because the target will be around to describe it.

Remember this picture, let it burn into your memory.

I am Bigfoot, the Original Bomber

I AM LEGEND!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

UM wow! Thats gonna leave a mark!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

The Humanity............


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy Smoke!!!!!!! You might give youself a hernia taking that to the Post Office!! LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Too big for the post office, its going to Fedex.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

make sure you wear a back brace!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Now thats a *BIG* box


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Talk like that, y'all might get an official Smack-Talk® Designation Number... <G>


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

That is going to put a hurt on someone....


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Good God you are going to kill someone with that!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's going to leave a crater.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Holy guacamolie--That there's going to do some major damage to the stratospheres--WTF!!!!! Leaving for the Orient!

Who Pissed In Your CORNFLAKES---OVER!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

AHHHHHH.. are you serious Bigfoot? I mean really.... are you serious!??!?!?!?!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Alot of sterafoam peanuts :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think there is a Nice CAO Humi in there along with all the popular CAO Sticks--My wife just saw this and jump back into the other room -- she wants nothing to do with it---:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

WTF, how many pounds is that.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I see Bigfoot has package an entire B&M into 1 box... that's all.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Mailing yourself to someone doesn't count as a bomb silly!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Good God Man, Have You Lost Your Mind!?!

I think you should add this line to your tag....

"Postman gonna have a heart attack when he see what I brung 'em"


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

There's gonna be a blue midget hopping outta that bad boy, holding a box of stogies :biggrin:


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Get the hell outta here. Another bomber that has lost his mind!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I hope that's going to Huber!! :brick::brick::brick:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Dear Lord! Please let it be me!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like you could fit a cabinet in that thing!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks like a nice bomb bomb.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Damage control, damage control!!!!!!!
:leph:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Bring on the tylenol and vicadin for the pain you are about to unleash. I wish it was me, but my wife would kill me if that bad boy arrived. SWEET Brian I bow in your prescence. Flint


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

"I AM LEGEND!"I wonder....


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Dun killin time said:


> "I AM LEGEND!"I wonder....


what? wondering if the "Legend Killer" will make an appearance in this thread?

I have been waiting for this bomb to be dropped. When it is unveiled, it will live up to the hype.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy crap!!!! Someone's in for some devistation!!!! I know it's not in good taste to beg to be bombed, but please God let it be me!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

My God almighty sir...thats some kind of bomb for sure...You continue to amaze me and others in your generosity. Just amazing. I look forward to hearing all about this.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> what? wondering if the "Legend Killer" will make an appearance in this thread?
> 
> I have been waiting for this bomb to be dropped. When it is unveiled, it will live up to the hype.


We no longer mention "LK" among Smack-Talk Society... <G>


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Fedex Home delivery, weight, 34 lbs, 4 oz

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Fedex Home delivery, weight, 34 lbs, 4 oz
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


Sun Tsu can kick the Bible's butt of mere phraseology... Speak the words of Smack! Be recognized as a Hero amongst men! <G> Call out thine neighbor in the Leaf! Keep thine daughters secreted away from such BoTLs, as they desireth only the taking of the choicest of the figs from thy vine!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

This why I'm scared to hang out here anymore. You guys are nuts.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoooooooo


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Brian, close to post #666


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Fedex Home delivery, weight, 34 lbs, 4 oz
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


Go get em' Pit....I laughed my ass off. Pulp Fiction is without a doubt one of the best movies EVER!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

The really cruel thing about this bomb is it's gonna make somebody have to go out and buy a new humidor on the spot. (Well, with a few exceptions of course.)

You should call it the widow maker. 'Cuz if the impact doesn't kill, the wife will! :lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Fedex Home delivery, weight, 34 lbs, 4 oz
> 
> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee.


Its full of Big Kuhana Burgers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lift with your legs Brian. :redface:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good Lord Brian - just how big of a freakin hole are you planning to make with that thing? Hell, just dropping the box on em ought to do some serious Van Damage!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> This why I'm scared to hang out here anymore. You guys are nuts.


 what he said.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Good Lord Brian - just how big of a freakin hole are you planning to make with that thing? Hell, just dropping the box on em ought to do some serious Van Damage!


He's just still pissed about losing on the lighter thing... <G>


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Ohhh, Bigfoot...I think I know about this one...

I can't wait to see the fallout....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

some know where this is going, please keep it under your hat!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

I pity the delivery driver...he better be quick!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Your Going To Make A Grown Man Cry With That Monster


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think that box is big enough to hold a Home Depot! Say your prayers now!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:

It's just not safe around here anymore...


:arghhhh:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> some know where this is going, please keep it under your hat!


Don't worry...mum's the word...

It's more fun when multiple people are worried about devastation...


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!! Youre gonna take out the entire neighborhood with that one!!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Forgive him oh Lord for he knows not what he hast done...


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh MY GOD that's a big box.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

34 lbs?!?! OMG Brian...like that you're gonna hit the target and even the next-door neighbor


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

There is going to be 1 extreamly happy CL member!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The LK picked up on this " I AM Legend" statement.....I dont think the mighty BIGFOOT is referring to anything specific. But on a side note...so called Legends should be aware of what LK stands for!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> We no longer mention "LK" among Smack-Talk Society... <G>


I understand your cheerleading squad fears the the name!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I am referring to nothing in particular and do understand what "LK" stands for and what "LK" can do. BUT, I think it would be beneficial that the two LEGENDS stay clear of one another , the fall out would be devastating...Don't "F" with the Wongs????? Don't "F" with the Original Bomber!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I am referring to nothing in particular and do understand what "LK" stands for and what "LK" can do. BUT, I think it would be beneficial that the two LEGENDS stay clear of one another , the fall out would be devastating...Don't "F" with the Wongs????? Don't "F" with the Original Bomber!!


I respect the mighty Bigfoot and his wise words....


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like Brian has been working with the Defense Department. 
That is a missle that looks like it could take out that spy sattleite that is falling out of orbit. 
If it misses the sattleite target it most likely has a secondary target stored in it's guidance system.
It's the mother of all bunkerbusters!!!!!
Look out below!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Respect is given back to the Mighty LK....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Sheesh... Next thing ya know a whole bunch of youse guys are gonna start typing in the third person and putting an ® after yer name... <G>


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I Hope It's Not A Box Full Of Packing Peanuts With One Cigar Buried At The Bottom.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not saying it would be impossible, but to get 34 Lbs of packing peanuts in that box could be a challenge.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

canney said:


> I'm not saying it would be impossible, but to get 34 Lbs of packing peanuts in that box could be a challenge.


It could always be some bricks..............you just never know......people round here be crazy!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe he picked up all the dog rockets in the yard. Depending on the size of the pooch that could be 34lbs easy!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

That is one serious box!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Shit!! Now thats a big bomb!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That cant be cigars, Can it ? Holy s&^(#


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I am referring to nothing in particular and do understand what "LK" stands for and what "LK" can do. BUT, I think it would be beneficial that the two LEGENDS stay clear of one another , the fall out would be devastating...Don't "F" with the Wongs????? Don't "F" with the Original Bomber!!


Great movie quote "Don't "F" with the Duckie Boys" The Wanderers.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Maybe he's sending someone a humidifier from Home Depot??


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

"I am Legend" that's too good. Congrats on your biggest bomb ever! -- We are talking about a *Cigar Bomb*, right?


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> I Hope It's Not A Box Full Of Packing Peanuts With One Cigar Buried At The Bottom.


Don't be giving any ideas out.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

He could be sending someone a pair of his old shoes......it would need a box that big!!

I've seen em.....not a pretty sight!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

You know, back in the early days of the atomic age, there was a fear that nuclear weapons would burn up all of the oxygen or melt a hole in the planet...

I am scared that this bomb might bring about the end times.

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet merciful crap!!!!!!:errrr:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

It could be sixty packs of CAO Playing cards... <G>


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

omg!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the ETA on that bad boy? I don't want to miss when it hits!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ETA, Feb 20.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Knowing what is about to happen... where it's gonna happen... and all that is involved. I bet the recipient of this hit will "load their drawers". I bet this person doesn't even has the slightest clue...

Very well done Brian... "MONSTEROUS" hit... dare I say "epic"?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

this kinda explains what will happen....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Knowing what is about to happen... where it's gonna happen... and all that is involved. I bet the recipient of this hit will "load their drawers". I bet this person doesn't even has the slightest clue...
> 
> Very well done Brian... "MONSTEROUS" hit... dare I say "epic"?


Oh, so "The Rash" is in the loop on this one? HAH!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy sh*&


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

dude.. wow dude.. I mean dude..seriously? wow dude.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Oh, so "The Rash" is in the loop on this one? HAH!


if your alzhiemer's wasn't kickin' your a$$... you'd remember about it too!
respectfully submitted,
RASH


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

man o man Brian thats some hard core stuff there


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> if your alzhiemer's wasn't kickin' your a$$... you'd remember about it too!
> respectfully submitted,
> RASH


It's the flu, not Alzhiemers... HAW!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The Rash is my Loop, he completes me.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The Rash is my Loop, he completes me.


damnit! you stole MY line!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

see, we finish each others sentences....wuv, tru wuv.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The Rash is my Loop, he completes me.


Now I have to clean coffee off my monitor and keyboard. THANKS!!! <G>


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

yowzers man! is that all cigars??


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> this kinda explains what will happen....


thats an amazing video, how'd you find it???


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Package is out for delivery!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

BOOOOOM!, package has been delivered....everyone go check their front door! LOL


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> BOOOOOM!, package has been delivered....everyone go check their front door! LOL


I'll have to wait until I'm done work.................:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My wife would have called me if the Fire Dept., Bomb Squad & the ATF was again at my place--Sooooooo--not in Norfolk, VA...

NEXT!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

NOTHING!!! Ya BASTID! :roflmao:


----------



## speedytt (Feb 4, 2008)

can't wait to see these pics after the smoke clears.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I know i have nothing to worry about.....

Cant wait to see who does!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is killing me..............WHO GOT IT?!!!!!!!!!And what was inside?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm turning off the lights and locking all the doors. There's no way my wife will believe I didn't buy whatever winds up being in this bomb! 

Whoever is on the receiving end, let us know when your mailbox explodes. Working in the dark sucks! :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damit Man---Is it setting on my door step--Wife left for work earlier than your post -- I'll know when I turn the corner. If I see the boyz in black--HaH! Never mind I don't have that type of luck either---PeacE!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Nothing from the home depot but I did get a box from Joe.
You know Joe at CI?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

The freakin' suspense is killing me!!!! I wanna know who got blown up and the arsenal that was used!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Maybe he's dead.......lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Patience... You'll probably find out this week... Probably... <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Patience... You'll probably find out this week... Probably... <G>


HinT!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cant wait to see if this one goes boom boom!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

this person hasn't logged on in over 16 hours, but, this person is a very active member....we shall see. Might have killed him!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

The suspense is killing me. I have an idea what the bomb is, but who got it...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> this person hasn't logged on in over 16 hours, but, this person is a very active member....we shall see. Might have killed him!!


Crap I wonder what this makes me--active--hell he's probably out COLD!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> this person hasn't logged on in over 16 hours, but, this person is a very active member....we shall see. Might have killed him!!


I hope he doesn't work nights, or we may have to wait even longer to find out who it is.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> this person hasn't logged on in over 16 hours, but, this person is a very active member....we shall see. Might have killed him!!


Damn it! I was holding a glimmer of hope that it would be me!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

so I was leaving the house this morning to do some running around and saw the fed ex truck turn on my block:arghhhh::arghhhh: so I turned to follow him then he pulls over in front of my house:arghhhh: and I almost crapped my pants then he got out and delivered a couple of small packages to my neighbor across the street then I cryed a little:mumbles: it was all very sad I felt like such a dork turning around following the truck.:sorry:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Joe, that is some funny stuff right there!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

This person does work nights, was hoping he/she would of seen it before heading out. Oh well, always tomorrow.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You'd think his significant other might call him to report the front porch being blown to smithereens. Maybe she had her hands blown off opening the bomb and can't dial the phone!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That is some huge bomb!!

That is some crazy $hit


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This is coming to me ...I know it.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> This is coming to me ...I know it.


You deserve it :lol:


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope the kid in that box has enough air to breath one more night.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*huh? should be interesting!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that better be going to stoagie!*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg. thats huge


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Should have had a contest on "Whats In The Box"---Of coarse I would have chosen a Humi full of tasty treats---HaH!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you used the dreaded "nuclear option". May god have mercy on your soul!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't see anything on my porch as I left for my night shift in the ER. I'll check when I get home...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

CincyBrown said:


> I hope the kid in that box has enough air to breath one more night.


That's just funny right there.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

This thing must have killed who ever it was sent to. I havent seen anything about this landing!!!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Bueller????? Where's Bueller??


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

TOJE said:


> Bueller????? Where's Bueller??


Anyone??? Anyone???


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

hhmmmmmmmm. I don't know what's up... the person that got hit has logged on since yesterday. Maybe the hit caused amnesia.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok I will admit it. I hijacked the FedEx guy and am holding him for ransom to have me release the package send cigars.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dude must be workin some Looong hours! C'mon man!! We wanna know what was in there!! Bigfoot- just tell us what was in the box.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I just found out that this member was just married yesterday!!! The member did received the bomb and will be posting after the honeymoon! LOL nice.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I just found out that this member was just married yesterday!!! The member did received the bomb and will be posting after the honeymoon! LOL nice.


Wow! What a wedding present!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Definetely let's me off the hook!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy sh*t! He got a ball&chain and a bomb all in the same day! Wow!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Bigfoot said:


> I just found out that this member was just married yesterday!!! The member did received the bomb and will be posting after the honeymoon! LOL nice.


Who the hell gets married on a Wednesday???? Unless he lives in Vegas!!:huh_oh:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Holy sh*t! He got a ball&chain and a bomb all in the same day! Wow!


Talk about complete devastation! :roflmao:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I just found out that this member was just married yesterday!!! The member did received the bomb and will be posting after the honeymoon! LOL nice.


Great timing.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

That's a terrific bomb, Brian. You are a fantastic BOTL!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAH! Who can say "Squid® was correct, and we won't find out the results this week"?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAH! Who can say "Squid® was correct, and we won't find out the results this week"?


Dude, really?  We all found out a couple hours ago. Keep looking!  HAWW


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Dude, really?  We all found out a couple hours ago. Keep looking!  HAWW


<sigh...> Some people will simply *never* understand wry facetious satirical japing... <G>


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Way to go Brian, that's awesome. I'm sure the recipient is going to be extremely happy... Very nice...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> <sigh...> Some people will simply *never* understand wry facetious satirical japing... <G>


Just figured it was another "Squid Senior Moment" ©


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

While we're on the topic of squishy things ... Bigfoot, you just proved that you're a "Big Softee!" I love you man! <tear>  This place is sooo awesome, I just ... oh hell, I need a tissue!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigfoot....you are the man!!!! What a great way to suprise him on his wedding day!!!! Awesome Bomb!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Working 36 hours in a 40 hour span means you miss a lot of shit! But the newly married man told me about it last night! Sweet freaking hit Bigfoot!!!!! That is just awesome!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great bomb and on his wedding too.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Is all that carnage necessary?


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

im pretty sure all of these have landed already


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow....a bunch of sticks(im guessing) and a honeymoon...what more could you ask for...haha


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hehe, this is a two month old thread.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

NVM
hehe


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very generous Bomb for sure


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Hehe, as I've pointed out a few times before, sometimes people will just post responses without reading other replies to a thread, after just seeing the topic title or first post. I predict at least 2-3 more responses saying something along the lines of "nice bomb" before it stops.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

You are legend...you are scary


----------

